# What is fair?



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

My neighbor a couple of miles away has offered to let us put some hives on his property that is adjacent to a field of alfalfa. He didn't ask for any kind of payment, but what would be a fair and or reasonable agreement.

I'm not sure he has need of bulk amounts of honey and there is no guarantee that there would be that either.


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

I would say at minimum a couple of quarts of honey. 
I am one that usually does not demand favor for favor. However, it would be a nice gesture of appreciation.

Steven


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmmmm, the usual arrangement is for the farmers to pay the beekeepers to put up their hives and keep them tended to, so the crops get pollinated. You can do whatever you like, however! :grin:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We start out with 3 hives on a property at least but more is best to make it worth while to gop and do the inspecting and other things. For that we usally give 4 quarts of honey to the land owner, we won't place hives on rented land.

If you have a semi truck load of hives then the farmer should pay you. but a few hives don't do a lot for the alfalfa.

 Al


----------

